# Sweet, Sour or Salty ?



## NeonMidget (Aug 7, 2017)

Sweet, Sour or Salty ? 

What do you like best ?

:cheers2::watermelon::carrot::do_not_feed_the_tro


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

I love sweet food,
I love salty food,
I love all kinds of food,
But fuck sour food.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

Opinions are not essential; we can live just fine without them.


----------



## Mone (May 22, 2017)

Sour. And spicy!! <3

Sweet and sour sauces are not bad either.

I don't like sweets, I prefer "salty" food but when cooking I don't use much salt.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Sweet and salty would be the best, like a chocolate covered pretzel.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

sweet, sour, salty, spicy, umami


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

You forgot spicy.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

Sweet, sour, and salty are all good


----------



## GalaxyGazer (Apr 1, 2017)

Sour food. Sour candy. Sour fruit. Sour drinks. Especially green apple flavor. And that feeling when you imagine eating something really sour. Omg.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

What about bitter?


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Sour≥sweet>salty

Sour+sweet is my favorite combo. Raspberries, cranberries, citrus fruits, and sour candy are my faves.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

I have a sweet tooth, and since I'm going to school to be a pastry chef I'll have to go with sweet.

I like bittersweet too. Like super rich dark chocolate, sweetened black coffee, a little bitter neutralizes the sweet so that it's not so nauseating.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Sweet is my favorite. I love desserts.

I'm a big fan of salty as well, but I prefer savory if I have the choice.

There are some sour foods I like, but I can't think of many.


----------



## FemmeOnTheProwl (Oct 4, 2017)

Salty and Umami


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Can it be all of them? I don't really have a favourite..
Just depends what I'm craving haha..


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'll do any combination of any of those, but I won't do sour by itself. Tartness is nice, but sour by itself is blech!


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

Sour is for lemons. I don't like lemons - unless it's mixed with something sweet or screams in an unacceptable way.
Other than that, I'm all in for sweet and salty - mashed up together (e.g. salted caramel or honey) it's even better.
But, you know - it all depends on what is served alongside the different tastes.


----------



## Ratsnake (Oct 4, 2017)

Can't decide between sweet or salty......therefore I'll just choose all 4 options. Because logic.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I like sour.. Because i don't really taste sour a lot

I don't like salty.. Just meh


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

*Tarty. *


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

As a genuine-article foodie, I love all flavortastes, though I have an aversion to overpowering sweetness, especially if it's artificial. Of those options, I'd have to go with sour since I like to drink vinegar (in proper quantities). Hengstenberg's my fave.


----------



## Grey Wolf (Sep 9, 2017)

We need a spicy option.


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

Sweet > Salty > Other (bittersweet, spicy, savory, etc.) > Sour

If a dish were to have only one taste, I'd want it to be sweet. But too much sweetness kills me sometimes. So I try to have as many combinations of flavors as possible in my dishes.


----------



## _Ionic (Jul 8, 2016)

Can schezuan be an option?


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

sour


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Spicy > Sour > Salty > Sweet > Bitter


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

If I had to choose only one for the rest of my life, it would be salty. As in, savoury.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Golden Creeper said:


> If I had to choose only one for the rest of my life, it would be salty. As in, savoury.


I love salt as well. I don't know what savoury is.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

Lakighouligar said:


> I love salt as well. I don't know what savoury is.


"(of food) belonging to the category which is salty or spicy rather than sweet."

Basically just the opposite of desserts/sweets hehe. 

When I think savoury, I think all my faves, bread, kabana, yummy warm dinner foods etc.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Golden Creeper said:


> "(of food) belonging to the category which is salty or spicy rather than sweet."
> 
> Basically just the opposite of desserts/sweets hehe.
> 
> When I think savoury, I think all my faves, bread, kabana, yummy warm dinner foods etc.


rice also lol. curry? 

I like savoury


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

Lakighouligar said:


> rice also lol. curry?
> 
> I like savoury


yup! all of that! pasta, cheese! ALL of the yummies !


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

salty and spicy


----------



## Justmeonhere (Jan 7, 2017)

Sour food isn't my taste. Overall I think I like salty food more.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Anything sweet is sweet enough to my taste buds :tongue:


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

my nuts are salty:shocked:


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I like sweet with bitter (dark chocolate). I like sweet things more than others but not _overly_ sweet, like I don't like plain sugary candies, but I do love things like danishes and yams.


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

Salty, followed by sweet.

I'm surprised to see so many people choose sweet food over savoury, actually.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

Spicy !!! Make me burn!!


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

Sour
Salty
Bitter
Savoury


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

The fact that people are choosing salty and sour over sweet is making quite salty and sour in general. Like really?


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

One of my fave snacks is lemons with salt. 

I really do not have much of a sweet tooth. Like for actual taste. My body actually gets deprived sugar at times where it will physically crave sugar and then I savor the taste in that moment. But in most instances my taste buds do not care for sweet. Which I consider myself fortunate in a way. Not wanting every baked good or candy in sight has probably been beneficial to me.

Salt in general. But I really try and cut back from added sodium to most things just because I am already aware most of the food I like has plenty of sodium already in it. I also noticed with age even though I have a natural taste for salty my taste buds tend to taste salt better. I think it's my bodies way of saying there is plenty of sodium. 

My high use of sodium in younger years so reckless honestly freaks me out a bit as far as potential damage I could have done.


----------



## hellonearth (Sep 9, 2017)

i have salt in my veins.


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

Spicy.

I'll never turn down good spicy food.

Followed by that is my sweet tooth.


----------



## Angelic.sweet (Jun 22, 2015)

All of them!!! except bitter food ugggh :<


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Sour. Just like me. I'm really sour in person. I'm only sweet when I'm ovulating or when I'm horny


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

I specifically like to strive for a perfectly even blend of sweet, sour, and salty for that perfect Umami flavoring.


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

Spicy or salty for me.

There's this thing about sugar though. It's a nice alternative for MSG. A little sugar colors the flavor of most anything.
I put sugar in my scrambled eggs now.


----------



## Fchicken77 (Sep 3, 2017)

Sweet and sour, but not too extreme on either side.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

Sour


----------

